# sciolgono le catene



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa éste término? Gracias.

*BOTTA E RISPOSTA -* Interessante il primo tempo del Friuli, in cui un'Udinese attendista controlla il Milan. Tutti gli occhi sono su Pato. Ma il ragazzino viene blindato, anche se, di tanto in tanto, regala piccoli gioielli. I padroni di casa sciolgono le catene al 12' con un'improvvisa conclusione di Quagliarella. Sta infatti nella velocità l'arma micidiale in più dei bianconeri; qualità che fa a pugni con lo sterile possesso palla del Milan, molto macchinoso e prolungato, mancando, appunto, un Pirlo, in grado di illuminare il gioco con un'invenzione, con qualche miracolosa verticalizzazione.


----------



## 0scar

Eso debe ser _scioglono le catene/le rompe las cadenas_


----------



## traduttrice

Dejo volar mi imaginación ya que no respondo con certeza, puede que se refiera a "*rompen la red*" (anotando un gol); con "le catene" podría referirse a la forma de la red: pequeños rombos (o pentágonos o lo que fueran) unidos entre sí.


----------



## gatogab

traduttrice said:


> Dejo volar mi imaginación ya que no respondo con certeza, puede que se refiera a "*rompen la red*" (anotando un gol); con "le catene" podría referirse a la forma de la red: pequeños rombos (o pentágonos o lo que fueran) unidos entre sí.


 
*Quagliarella metió un gol.*

gatogab (da stadio, propio!)


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por responder, pero no es nada de lo que han dicho, ya que el Udinese no convirtió ningún gol en ese partido...

Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

¿Entonces no es _sciog*l*ono en vez de scio*l*gono??_


----------



## Schenker

No sé si esa palabra existe, pero en todo caso lo que puedo decir es que hice "copiar y pegar" del artículo, así que esa era la palabra que estaba escrita.


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Gracias por responder, pero no es nada de lo que han dicho, ya que el Udinese no convirtió ningún gol en ese partido...
> 
> Saludos.


*I padroni di casa sciolgono le catene al 12' con un'improvvisa conclusione di Quagliarella. *
Peccato, ma non me ne intendo di calcio. Sò solo che ci hai detto che questo Quagliarella ha segnato un gol. Non sò a quale squadra appartenga, ma il gol l'ha fatto.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

¿*Se sueltan?* Corregido en la traducción "*Se soltaron*" para ajustar la gramática.
Podría referirse a que estuvieron bloqueados hasta ese momento y fue entonces cuando empezaron a jugar con soltura. No implicaría que metieran gol, pero si uina alabanza a Quagliarela por ser el responsable del cambio en el modo de jugar.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> ¿*Se sueltan?* Corregido en la traducción "*Se soltaron*" para ajustar la gramática.
> Podría referirse a que estuvieron bloqueados hasta ese momento y fue entonces cuando empezaron a jugar con soltura. No implicaría que metieran gol, pero si uina alabanza a Quagliarela por ser el responsable del cambio en el modo de jugar.


*al 12' con un'improvvisa conclusione ,* nel fantasioso linguaggio giornalistico sportivo, significa che ha segnato una rete (gol), al dodicesimo minuto di non so qual tempo della partita, sblocando un gioco incatenato, dovuto anche alla cautela e controllo di una squadra sull'altra.
(Finirò per diventare esperto di calcio)
gatogab


----------



## housecameron

_Conclusione (a rete)_ credo significhi un _tiro in porta_, non necessariamente un gol.
_Sciolgono le catene_: concordo con l'interpretazione di Neuromante. L'Udinese si sblocca al 12', grazie a questa azione di Quagliarella.


----------



## Schenker

gatogab said:


> *I padroni di casa sciolgono le catene al 12' con un'improvvisa conclusione di Quagliarella. *
> Peccato, ma non me ne intendo di calcio. Sò solo che ci hai detto che questo Quagliarella ha segnato un gol. Non sò a quale squadra appartenga, ma il gol l'ha fatto.
> gatogab


 
Yo no he dicho nada, saqué ese texto de un artículo de un diario deportivo.

Dices no entender nada de fútbol y sin embargo *aseguras* que ese término en la jerga futbolística significa que hizo un gol...cuando conclusione no significa necesariamente "hacer un gol", sino "definir/concluir" una jugada, que puede terminar en gol o NO.

Bueno, al parecer entonces esto significa "soltaron las cadenas", o sea, que se "soltaron", jugaron más sueltos. Gracias a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## italy74

Nota per i traduttori: a mio avviso, non necessariamente sciogliere le catene significa segnare un gol; poichè si parla di "un Udinese attendista", lo "sciogliere le catene" potrebbe significare che la partita si sblocca, si vede un tiro in porta dopo alcuni minuti di gioco lento e troppo tatticista. Se Quagliarella avesse segnato, credo che lo avrebbero spiegato meglio. Una "conclusione" è solo un "tiro in porta", non necessariamente un gol.


----------



## Sabrine07

Sciolgono le catene = rompono la difesa del Milan e riescono ad arrivare fin sotto la porta.
Le catene, il catenaccio, la difesa all'italiana!


----------



## housecameron

L'interpretazione del catenaccio (che è una tattica di gioco) non mi convince...
_Sciogliere/spezzare le catene_ significa liberarsi, riacquistare la libertà, e in questo caso sembrerebbe riferirsi all'attendismo.
Ma lo stile di questi articoli è tutt'altro che limpido, e si presta puntualmente a svariate interpretazioni.
Quindi... tutto è possibile.


----------

